# I would like a review of the Timesaver Speedsander



## offseid

Might be a good idea to post this in the forums as opposed to the reviews, since most people will be coming to the Reviews section to read *reviews* and not *requests* for reviews.

Just a thought…


----------



## motthunter

These machines seem great. I have never seen a review, but I am sure that if you ask the company, they can give you some references of owners you can call and ask.


----------



## ND2ELK

Hi Tooldad

You should be so thankful that you have a school system that supports their wood working program. Maybe things have changed from when I taught Industrial Arts many years ago. It is time that schools realize that there is a need for training craft persons. Not every kid can go to college, do sports or play in the band.

I was not a very good student in high school but loved taking shop classes. Went to a two year college for cabinet building and house constuction. Applied myself and got a BSE in Industrial Arts. Only taught for five years but had an oppertunity to work for over 35 years in Prison Industries (Some young people might consider doing this). I was a furniture designer/ builder and supervised three furniture Division in three different states. I was blessed to have a rewarding carrier and am now retired. I will now get off my soap box. Thanks for posting.

God Bless
tom


----------



## teenagewoodworker

i agree with ND2ELK my school has no shop classes whatsoever. nothing at all. maybe you could try to challeng the class and have them build a drum sander. it would be a good experience and for around 300 dollars you could have a nice 24 inch drum sander.


----------



## barlow

Timesavers are a great sander, a heavy duty industrial grade sander, we had one and ran it all day every day, than got a Cemco and cemco closed a few yrs ago. they were identical machines, yet timesaver stood the test of time. Parts/help lines are usually right to the manufact. where they can give you part numbers, and call local stores for minor ones instead of having to go direct. However the 4k for set up seems a little steep whenever we buy a machine they come in and set it up. I'd think for a non-profit like a school they would definately set it up for free as a tax right off. I would definately not go with a drum sander, we had one in my shop in high school and it was as useless. Wide belts are the way to go if affordable.


----------



## barlow

I was talking with my dad on about this sander, he said that he has no idea what the set up charge would be for, it comes straight from the factory pre set, all you have to do is wire it in.


----------



## tooldad

To follow up on this, thanks for all the input. I found out the setup was for shipping, unloading and rigging to the exact site in the shop, and if there was so much as a knick in the paint it would be fixed. Otherwise we could have paid $1000 shipping, and it would have been our problem to unload it from a flatbed and get it into the shop and hooked up.

When all was said and done, we bought a used machine. A mid 90's Powermatic RB-25. It is only 25" instead of the 37" I was hoping for, but at $2650, not a bad deal. Just had to put some drops of oil in it and clean all the dust from the diaphrams so the oscillator would work. Been working like a charm. Have used it on 2 projects this summer. I don't even touch my drum sander any more at home.


----------

